# 2011 Never Summer Heritage or Premier F1-R or Smokin KT-22



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Ca-Pow said:


> To throw a little Twist in here the 2011 Smokin KT-22 is allegedly the bomb. Very reliable source demoed the 2011 KT-22 with clash rocker and was his favorite out of a ton of quality boards he demoed. Hmmmmm! I will demo the Smokin before the final call is made but that's not going to happen till Nov/Dec.


What exactly is Smokin's Clash Rocker? Is it regular camber with reverse at tip and tail like Nidecker's Camrock, Signal's Wavelength etc.?


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

between heritage and premier... i choose the 2011 heritage... it's DOPE. Carbonium Series is amazing!


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

eelpout said:


> What exactly is Smokin's Clash Rocker? Is it regular camber with reverse at tip and tail like Nidecker's Camrock, Signal's Wavelength etc.?


Smokin Snowboards 2010-2011 – Shayboarder.com

There is a good explaination from Shayboarder.

To me it seems very similar to NS RC tech with has been my fav. Tech to date!

Ca-Pow


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Ca-Pow said:


> Smokin Snowboards 2010-2011 – Shayboarder.com
> 
> There is a good explaination from Shayboarder.
> 
> ...


Ah, not sure how I missed Shay's update. Yep, it sounds like Lib's C2. I'll have to keep my eye on the 2011 KT-22 w/Clash Rocker, it could be the big footed version of the Gnu Billy Goat that I've been wanting.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

bluetroll said:


> between heritage and premier... i choose the 2011 heritage... it's DOPE. Carbonium Series is amazing!


Please sir elaborate! 

Ca-Pow


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

read my review of the 2011 heritage...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/27020-2011-never-summer-heritage-review.html

i've been on this board for over a month now... it's my 'GO-TO' board. it's great to shred the grooms, wicked in pow and decent in the park. it's got great pop too.

if it makes a difference, i also own a 2010 premier f1-r... i don't even ride it anymore.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

bluetroll said:


> read my review of the 2011 heritage...
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/27020-2011-never-summer-heritage-review.html
> 
> ...


Great review and I'm very intrigued by your experiences and thoughts. Obviously we both hold Never Summer in high regards. Take a read at this write up of 2011.

2011 Boards.... A review of some of next years toys! | GONEboarding

They seemed to really like the Raptor and Heritage but truly loved the F1-R. Looks like these highly qualified riders REALLY preferred the F1-R over the Heritage.

Anyway they rode for a day or two on them and you have had them both for a good while so really wanted to hear what IYHO makes the Heritage so compellingly superior over the F1-R. You mentioned it's lighter but not as dampening as the Raptor. Does it dampen as much as your F1-R. How does it handle soft bumps and moguls. Is it better than the F1-R? Is it as stable at Neck Breaking Speeds like the F1-R. I think both have sweet graphics but I prefer the Heritage and like the indestructible top sheet. 

You're input is truly appreciated!

Thxs,

Ca-Pow


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

The main reason why I like the Raptor over the F1 is because it's way quicker edge to edge. It's also a lot lighter than the F1. It's just easier to handle. However, the extra weight provides more dampening in the F1. The F1 just feels like you are riding a Cadillac, the ride is THAT plush. They can both handle insane speeds if you got the balls.

I prefer the Heritage over the Raptor and F1, because it's just more versatile. We just got dumped 30+cm and I took out the Heritage. It handled everything I threw at it. It's obviously not going to be as good as the Raptor or F1 at balls out ripping and turn on a dime repsonse, but it has things that the previous 2 don't have. The Heritage has a softer flex between the feet, so it makes it easier to load up the ollies. It's just more fun.

To tell you the truth, I don't even ride the F1 anymore. I'm considering selling it at the end of the season. The Heritage does what it can do and can make it more fun. Sure, I'm giving up a bit of reponse and dampening but I'll take it for the versatility. I'm not taking anything away from the F1, because it's a VERY good freeride ripper but for my riding style, I prefer the Heritage.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

How did you didn't get on one of those Libs with Magna and not want one?


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> How did you didn't get on one of those Libs with Magna and not want one?


Good boards in many ways. Solid edge hold, good stability, cool graphics, but you could feel every kernel....they just rattled too much comparably to the NS. My fav from Lib Tech was the older Travis Rice with camber...ripped all day on that.

Ca-Pow


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

bluetroll said:


> The main reason why I like the Raptor over the F1 is because it's way quicker edge to edge. It's also a lot lighter than the F1. It's just easier to handle. However, the extra weight provides more dampening in the F1. The F1 just feels like you are riding a Cadillac, the ride is THAT plush. They can both handle insane speeds if you got the balls.
> 
> I prefer the Heritage over the Raptor and F1, because it's just more versatile. We just got dumped 30+cm and I took out the Heritage. It handled everything I threw at it. It's obviously not going to be as good as the Raptor or F1 at balls out ripping and turn on a dime response, but it has things that the previous 2 don't have. The Heritage has a softer flex between the feet, so it makes it easier to load up the ollies. It's just more fun.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I don't even ride the F1 anymore. I'm considering selling it at the end of the season. The Heritage does what it can do and can make it more fun. Sure, I'm giving up a bit of response and dampening but I'll take it for the versatility. I'm not taking anything away from the F1, because it's a VERY good freeride ripper but for my riding style, I prefer the Heritage.


Very cool and noted! Thanks for illuminating your preferences. It helps.

Possible setup for next season is;

Boots: ThiryTwo focus boa/Burton ruler or ion(shopping for end of the season steals for size 12)
Bindings: Forum Shaka or Rome Targa(Buddy demo'd 2011 Shaka was his fav. The Rome Targa gets a lot of love...Waiting to inspect them in August)
Board: NS F1-R or Heritage/Smokin KT-22(Just want to demo all three in a 2 -3 day strech...don't think I can screw this up)

Ca-Pow


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

you can't go wrong with the F1, Raptor or Heritage. The Carbonium Series is very good!
FYI, I ride the F1, Raptor and Heritage with Rome Targas. You are going to need a stiff binding to match these powerful boards.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else try the 2011 Heritage and or F1-R? Smokin KT-22? Thoughts? 

OBTW BlueToll that picture on your review is pure perfection! Did you take that pic?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an unused Premier 163 I picked up at 40% off after demoing it at Breck. As you know the board is fast and damp as hell. I have also ridden the Heritage at a 158. The biggest difference will be the dampening. The Premier is just plush ride and will power through anything. I actually think It will float better because it has a slight pintail to sink it down. The heritage is lighter, possibly quicker edge to edge and less damp. I am 99% sure I am selling my evo for a heritage but also keepng the premier. If yuo can only have one board, the heritage wins out due to versatility, it is just not a true freeride board.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> I have an unused Premier 163 I picked up at 40% off after demoing it at Breck. As you know the board is fast and damp as hell. I have also ridden the Heritage at a 158. The biggest difference will be the dampening. The Premier is just plush ride and will power through anything. I actually think It will float better because it has a slight pintail to sink it down. The heritage is lighter, possibly quicker edge to edge and less damp. I am 99% sure I am selling my evo for a heritage but also keepng the premier. If yuo can only have one board, the heritage wins out due to versatility, it is just not a true freeride board.


You think you can bomb it at the same level as the F1-R?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ca-Pow said:


> You think you can bomb it at the same level as the F1-R?


It can probably come close but with a lot more work. For example, when I was at Breck I spent 3 days on a 164 SL-R and one day on a 163 Premier. I was much more confdent and comfortable on the Premier in chopped out powder and clumpy snow in the bowls. The level of dampening is just ridiculous. I like it for charging hard without tiring me out to much. You can really lay a carve in any conditions and not get knocked off course at all. Again, I have two boards, I am not going to really ride switch on the Premier, it won't see any jibbing, presses, etc. When I want to play around the other board will come out. When it's steep and or deep I am grabbing the Premier.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> It can probably come close but with a lot more work. For example, when I was at Breck I spent 3 days on a 164 SL-R and one day on a 163 Premier. I was much more confident and comfortable on the Premier in chopped out powder and clumpy snow in the bowls. The level of dampening is just ridiculous. I like it for charging hard without tiring me out to much. You can really lay a carve in any conditions and not get knocked off course at all. Again, I have two boards, I am not going to really ride switch on the Premier, it won't see any jibbing, presses, etc. When I want to play around the other board will come out. When it's steep and or deep I am grabbing the Premier.


Sweet! I would think you probably lost a little stability and dampening on the Heritage seeing how you demoed a 158 and ride 163 F1-R. Would be interesting to get you on a Heritage 163 and bomb it for a run or two to hear how it felt. Also the Heritage seems like it would float better as it's a mid-wide, but the one run I took the F1-R in the POW it floated scary good. Have you ever rolled through moguls on the F1-R or the Heritage? That was the one thing I didn't get to try. All the non-groomed runs were just rock-hard iced out. I run into Moguls cuz my riding bros are skiers and the steep bowls at Mammoth get bumped up quite a bit. I'm guessing the Heritage would kill it in the bumps.

What bindings and boots do you pair up with your Premier? 

Ca-Pow


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got Rome Targa bindings and K2 T1 boots.

maybe you should step up to the Raptor... it's insane in powder! i believe it's got a setback rocker on it.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah the size difference will have a big impact but I think the dampening makes a huge dfference in any size. I have ridden the Evo, SL and heritage all in 158 and feel like I have a good guage of NS damp and flex scale. If I buy the Heritage I am go 160. Personally I don't think the waist width on the Heritage would make that much of a difference in Pow and the Premier shape/tail would make up for it or be better. To be honest I am actually contemplating just doing a 162 heritage but I worry about missing that freeride beast of the premier


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn.. m8s you’ve made a riddle for me to solve. I’ve got the Evo-R 08/09 for me all-mt/freestyle ride. And was going to add Premier F1 to my quiver for freeride/all-mt at resorts and big mountains runs in upcoming season. But now I have to reconsider again..
I’m far from being heavy one – 140lbs, so Raptor will be to big for me (lesser size 159..). Heritage 156 seems to be the sweetest choice being more light weight, faster edge to edge and more playful. Only Premier advantage Premier is – dampening (and graphics! Shame on me..^))

PS Or just go for the Capita BSOD to avoid making the hard choice.=)


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

ghostovan said:


> Damn.. m8s you’ve made a riddle for me to solve. I’ve got the Evo-R 08/09 for me all-mt/freestyle ride. And was going to add Premier F1 to my quiver for freeride/all-mt at resorts and big mountains runs in upcoming season. But now I have to reconsider again..
> I’m far from being heavy one – 140lbs, so Raptor will be to big for me (lesser size 159..). Heritage 156 seems to be the sweetest choice being more light weight, faster edge to edge and more playful. Only Premier advantage Premier is – dampening (and graphics! Shame on me..^))
> 
> PS Or just go for the Capita BSOD to avoid making the hard choice.=)


I completely understand your pain. If you are going to have more than one board I couldn't imagine not having the Premier in the mix.....If possible demoing is the best way. I haven't rode a Raptor or a Heritage but for either to be a step up over the Premier on the fun meter is gong to be tough. I'm planning on demoing the Smokin KT-22 as well for my Guru Buddy swears it's All-Time! I'm going in open minded with 4board on my Grand Demo Day...then It's winner take all! Too bad it's not till Nov./Dec. =(

Ca-Pow


----------

